# CVA Factory VS Blackhorn209 Breech Plug



## FrontierGander (Oct 18, 2012)

To help explain things about the difference of the two plugs here are some pictures along with improvements.







The Blackhorn209 breech plug has a deep dish that brings the powder closer to the primers heat which in turn helps eliminate hang / no fires. Any time you get a hang fire, make sure you re-seat your bullet as a primer IS strong enough to unseat the projectile anywhere from 5 to 8 inches off the charge.













Blackhorn209 plug uses a freer flowing 1/8" flash channel VS the factory 3mm flash channel.





Clean breech plug with 1/8" drill bit after every 10 shots or so to keep primer heat flow consistent.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 19, 2012)

With a "hang-fire" there is no bullet in the barrel.  I think you meant "miss-fire".


----------



## SGaither (Oct 19, 2012)

It appears with the Blackhorn 209 that those of us shooting pellets (i.e. white hots, 777 or pyrodex) that they will fall down into the cavity and the bullet will sit flush with the end of the breech plug, is this an accurate observation?  If so, is the breech plug sidewalls sufficient enough to handle the pressure from the powder being seated that far down?


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 19, 2012)

no, with pellets you can use either the factory plug or the BH209 although they will not fall into the cavity of the bh209 plug.

Breech plug walls are fine with either loose powder or pellets.


----------

